# barco 6500 dlc manual???



## theILLUMINATEDfrog (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone have a .PDF of the barco 6500 dlc (projector) manual? Or know where to find one online? No time for snail mail from the manufacturer


----------



## NickJones (Jun 15, 2009)

Is this what you were looking for?
Nick


----------

